
Ask HN: How ready is this form builder for launch? - porthas
https://app.mightyforms.com/
======
simplehuman
I gave this a quick spin since I love survey forms :-)

Overall, the UI is good and easy to use. There are some bugs like:

* I cannot edit the input field title

* Drag and drop breaks too easily

* The submit button looks "disabled". [https://form.mightyforms.com/preview/f3874162-4890-452f-8ef1...](https://form.mightyforms.com/preview/f3874162-4890-452f-8ef1-00ab2dad6096)

* I couldn't figure how to get a public link to the form. Or is only sharing possible?

See [https://imgur.com/gnEr6e8](https://imgur.com/gnEr6e8) for UI issues

Overall, I think once you have the bugs ironed out, it's ready to launch as a
MVP. Good stuff!

~~~
porthas
Thanks so much for checking it out! * Input title: noted. Usually you can edit
on the field or editing the Label field of its basic settings, but it is
bugged. * Drag & Drop: noted * Submit button: Noted, though it's grey by
default. You can customize it on the design section:
[http://prntscr.com/ogysby](http://prntscr.com/ogysby) * After Publishing you
can click the share icon and you get the options to share on different social
medias and open link button:
[http://prntscr.com/ogyt8c](http://prntscr.com/ogyt8c) You also have the embed
code option. This is how the form would look like in a shareable
link:[https://form.mightyforms.com/share/2395627b-b615-4084-9f56-8...](https://form.mightyforms.com/share/2395627b-b615-4084-9f56-88018e613d87)

Thanks again! I hope to hear more from you for our testimonials :)

~~~
simplehuman
Yup come back to do a Show HN when the bugs are ironed out. Best of luck.

~~~
porthas
Thanks!

------
porthas
Hello HN, I'm part of the team that's prepping this new online form builder.
It's been developing for almost a year now and we know that the features we
wanted to be ready, are ready.

I'm hoping to get a user's insight on their experience using the builder,
like: were you able to use all features, what features you want next, what do
you most need an online form for, that kind of thing.

We added a survey on the app, but got zilch feedback through it.

Beta users sign-up is free and get 2 months free after the launch. We want to
launch soon so I really appreciate any feedback.

Thanks in advance! :)

------
simplehuman
Unrelated: why do you pay for intercom chat when there are a bazillion free
chat bots out there?

~~~
porthas
Mostly because we can offer that step-by-step set-up guide, create an
automatic onboarding e-mail campaign (which we still need to do, yikes),
automatic feedback survey and it's linked to our Help forum:
[https://help.mightyforms.com/en/](https://help.mightyforms.com/en/)

